# Anyone know what these are???????



## kelox (Jan 11, 2006)

My GF was rumaging around in the closet and kind of matter of factly said,"hey you wanna look at these?" I took a quick snapshot of them and wanted to know more about them, so I'm posting them here. Can anyone tell me anything about these? Can they still be used? If so, where would I get film and what kind?

First up, the twins;






second, a leather covered Brownie No.3





Thanks for looking.


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2006)

How fun! "the twins"....  

Have you popped open the backs of them? I'm inclined to say 120 film, which is readily available.   But you won't know till you take a peek at the take-up spool, which (hopefully) is in the backs of each camera.    

Hold the cameras up to the light and peek through the back to check the lenses for mold and dirt. It could be they will work fine with a little TLC.

I'll wait for Mitica or someone who may have the identical cams to weigh in here.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 11, 2006)

there are two hawkeye flash versions; one will accept 120 film for the supply spool, the other requires the spool flanges on a 120 to be trimmed to 620 diameter in order to fit. if you remove the housing, you should see information for film type.

you can also reverse the lens in its mount to create images similar to what 'lensbaby' lens produces.

it's really a neat camera to play with. cheap too. $5 these days in great condition.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 11, 2006)

But of course terri... 

Your 'twins' will both take 620 film. There were two types of Brownie Hawkeye, the original (made between 1949 and 1951) and the 'Flash' type (made between 1954 and 1962).

There are still places where you can purchase 620 film such as:

Film_For_Classics

Central_Camera

Also you can roll your own 120 into 620 if you have a 620 spool. Here are instructions:

Respool

Respool-620

Their value isn't that great, JonMikal was right on the money (pun intended) in pricing them.

The camera below is a Brownie Model 3, which used 124 film. This box camera was made bewteen 1908 and 1934. Despite its age it won't bring you a lot of dough, they're ever so popular and many, many were produced.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 11, 2006)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Your 'twins' will both take 620 film.


 
i sit corrected :mrgreen:


----------



## kelox (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks folks. I wasn't too worried about the value. I just wanted to know if I just got three more cameras. I am not sure how to open the Brownie. There are two clips on it. I opened both and the lid slide as if to come off, but then stopped. I'll look at the twins again and see if I can open them as well. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2006)

> But of course terri... ;-)


Mitica is God.... :hail: :hail: :hail:


 (don't slap me...) It was on the tip of my tongue to suggest 620, but I thought he should get the back off first. Between the twins I am hoping he has enough spools to successfully roll from the 120. woot! 

Kelox gets Terri-props for just wanting to know if these babies will work. :thumbup: I hope you can figure them out, I bet those twins still have a lot to offer. They should take fun shots on a DC outing.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 11, 2006)

===


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> .....this and a dollar may get you a cup of coffee at Ben's :lmao:


You need some too, punkin? :mrgreen: Be a nice boy and that coffee could be yours! Decaf, even. :thumbup:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 11, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> You need some too, punkin? :mrgreen: Be a nice boy and that coffee could be yours! Decaf, even. :thumbup:


 
crap you caught me. :lmao:


----------



## terri (Jan 11, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> crap you caught me. :lmao:


And I always will. muahahahahaha...... :twisted:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 11, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> And I always will. muahahahahaha...... :twisted:


 
:hail:


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 11, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Thanks folks. I wasn't too worried about the value. I just wanted to know if I just got three more cameras. I am not sure how to open the Brownie. There are two clips on it. I opened both and the lid slide as if to come off, but then stopped. I'll look at the twins again and see if I can open them as well. I'll let you know how it turns out.


 
With the Brownie 3 you might want to pull out the film winding knob as far as it goes without forcing. That, I believe, will release the inside of the camera and it will slide out. Good luck.


----------



## kelox (Jan 12, 2006)

JM, Terri, Mitica100;
Thanks to you all for your answers. I'll try to get by the local cam shop and see if I can pick up some film for these. Hopefully they will work and I'll have three more cameras!!!!! (i thought christmas was last month????:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ) If it all works out, you may be seeing pics from the new cams soon. I'll keep you posts as to how this unfolds.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 12, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> JM, Terri, Mitica100;
> Thanks to you all for your answers. I'll try to get by the local cam shop and see if I can pick up some film for these. Hopefully they will work and *I'll have three more cameras*!!!!! (i thought christmas was last month????:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ) If it all works out, you may be seeing pics from the new cams soon. I'll keep you posts as to how this unfolds.


 
you want another?


----------



## kelox (Jan 12, 2006)

Is that an offer????

Well folks I am just getting back from the store and the verdict was good. They say all three should work. I do need to clean a little mold off the lens. He suggested I use a little alcohol on a Q-tip and that should be fine. After doing that I plan on buying a roll of film for the twins and shooting. I'm not sure how this is going to turn out, but we'll see.


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> Is that an offer????
> 
> Well folks I am just getting back from the store and the verdict was good. They say all three should work. I do need to clean a little mold off the lens. He suggested I use a little alcohol on a Q-tip and that should be fine. After doing that I plan on buying a roll of film for the twins and shooting. I'm not sure how this is going to turn out, but we'll see.


:cheer: That is great news! Follow those links to the film! I am excited to see what those guys can do.  Good luck with it!


----------



## markc (Jan 12, 2006)

I have one of the early ones that I was going to convert for pinhole photography, but never got around to it. I guess if it's branded for the World's Fair or the Boy Scouts or the like, it can be work a couple hundred, so it might be worth checking for that.


----------

